# Do Not Buy one of these



## muddstopper (Jul 5, 2022)

Just want to give out a warning to not buy one of these corn shellers, https://www.ebay.com/itm/154441951733. I was wanting one for this fall for my field corn so I decided to buy this junk thinking I would be ready to make meal this winter. When I unboxed it I was in for a big disappointment. Right away I could tell it was of poor quality. The nut that holds the pulley on was turned cany cornered on the shaft. I took the shaft out of the machine in the hopes I could save it but, only more problems showed up. The bearing simply fell out of the bearing pocket, the fit was so loose they just wobbled. One bearing was missing the grease seal and was already rusty. The shaft wasnt even turned round as the lathe marks didnt even hit one side, rusty as all get out. The nut I thought was cross threaded was actually almost a slip fit on the threads on the shaft. It was the threads on the shaft, not the nut. The bolts that hold everything together looked like tin and would strip out under even the slighted pressure. I have already boxed it back up and am waiting on a return lable. I will be looking for a old antique sheller at the flea market.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 5, 2022)

China using its license to steal from us again?


----------



## muddstopper (Jul 5, 2022)

Brushwacker said:


> China using its license to steal from us again?


I have seen a lot of poor quality stuff come from china, but this grinder has to be the worst of the worst. The shaft looked like it came from a junk yard and the machinist that made it into a shaft couldnt even make it round. The threads on both ends where lathe cut , but the threads where no where near where they should be. I tried a couple of nuts I had to see if anything would fit, but they must of been metric. The bearing pockets cast into the body where just rough cast, no machining of any kind to fit to a bearing. The cast metal also looked very suspect and thin. I could have made a new shaft, but if I wanted to build a corn sheller, I wouldnt have bought one.


----------



## blades (Jul 6, 2022)

ah yes Chi-com metrics (almost but not quite to spec), + total lack of understanding of the metric class of fits as well.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## muddstopper (Jul 7, 2022)

Well the company offered me a $25 partial refund and I could keep the sheller. I refused and told them I would still be out over $35 dollars and still have a piece of equipment that was useless. I told them I shouldnt be penalized for expecting their product to be free of defects. They finally agreed to a full refund. They then asked me to remove my negative review of their product. I agreed to this as soon as I receive my refund, Until then, the review stays up.


----------

